# Hack an UltimateTV?



## phran (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi all,

I dug up an old UltimateTV receiver (circa 2001) and found a recording on it from 2004 that i would like to copy onto my computer. The problem is that without a subscription to the UltimateTV service, you can only watch the first 10 minutes of any show you had recorded. A bigger problem is that Microsoft disabled the UltimateTV service in 2013 (according to DirectTV).

Anyone know of a way to hack this box so I can watch more than 10 minutes of a recording?


Thanks!


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Nope. I believe that is a total loss. Id say find it online somewhere maybe?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

I don't think you'll find any way to recover that recording.


----------



## phran (Mar 3, 2007)

Why didn't they provide a way to unlock the recordings when they disabled the service? I thought there might be a software update which enabled that. I'll remove the disk and see if I can get to them directly.

The recording I'm trying to get is an old Travel Channel show about DisneyWorld and my cousin's kid was in it. The show was originally done in 2003 so it's not likely to be repeated.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Who knows why they didn't provide a way to unlock those recordings. Unfortunately you won't be able to extract them from the hard drive either due to the encryption used. Bummer.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Because it's not yours to be honest. DVRs aren't meant to be kept forever. And we all had lots of time to prepare for them to be shut down. Lots.


----------

